# Frontend - Chrome



## hahni (20. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
tatsächlich geht das Frontend der 3.1er-Version an keinem meiner Rechner auf dem Chrome auf. Also die Login-Maske erscheint noch, aber es ist kein Login möglich. Hatte noch jemand dieses Problem und wie habt ihr es behoben?
Viele Grüße
Hahni


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2016)

Ich nutze nur chrome auf allen Rechnern, es geht überall. Ist also kein Problem in ISPConfig sondern auf Deinem Client. Lösche mal cookies und den cache.


----------



## hahni (20. Okt. 2016)

Alles schon probiert! Geht ja auf mehreren Rechnern nicht mit dem Chrome!


----------



## hahni (21. Okt. 2016)

Da sich das Problem nicht lösen lässt, muss an ISPConfig doch etwas kaputt sein.


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2016)

Es mag was an Deiner Server Installation kaputt sein, an ISPConfig selbst ist sicherlich nichts kaputt, denn dann würde es ja nicht bei mir und allen anderen Usern unter Chrome funktionieren.


----------



## hahni (21. Okt. 2016)

Dann sind alle Rechner kaputt bei mir? Das Problem tritt bei 3 Stück auf. Alle haben gelöschte Caches. Mit dem FF hingegen geht es überall. Merkwürdig...


----------



## florian030 (21. Okt. 2016)

Was Du falsch machst, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass es funktioniert. Im Zweifel einfach mal Cache und Cookies löschen und neu starten.
Oder Chrome neu installieren.


----------



## hahni (21. Okt. 2016)

Ich werde es probieren! Und für die ganzen Rückläufer-Mails gibt es ggf. auch einen Workaround?


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2016)

Du musst ahlts ehen, wenn sie von Deinem server evrsendet wurden, dann musst Duw as machen. Wenn jemand anders sie versendet und Du nur due Rückläufer bekommst, dann kannst Du nicht viel machen außer vielleicht die Domain mit spf record absichern damit der empfänger erkennt dass die emails von einem nicht autorisierten server gesendet worden sind.


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2016)

Zu Chrome:

Kannst Du Dich denn hier mit chrome einloggen?

http://demo3.ispconfig.org/login/

user: admin
pw: demo


----------



## nowayback (21. Okt. 2016)

nur zur info: ich hatte das bei einem kunden auch, da war das antivirenprogramm schuld. evtl. mal ohne "testen" und dann feinjustieren.
leider entzieht es sich meiner kenntnis welches das war, da es außerhalb meiner zuständigkeit/verantwortlichkeit liegt und lag.


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2016)

Die Demo-Umgebung öffnet sich im Chrome...


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2016)

Dann siehst Du ja dass es nicht an ISPConfig liegt. Alle bisher aufgetretenen Probleme lagen am Chrome cache wenn er Dateien von 3.0 enthielt. Das kann hartnäckig sein. Es gibt auch ein plugin cache killer für chrome, falls Du ihn nicht so bereingt bekommst.


----------



## hahni (23. Okt. 2016)

Verstehe. Dann verfolge ich den Weg mit dem Cache noch einmal !


----------

